# WM: Papa, wann ist die endlich vorbei?



## Aka-Aka (9 Juni 2006)

Über dem Spielplatz kreiste der Helikopter, an der Strasse fuhr eben seit Spielbeginn die dritte Einsatzwagenkolonne vorbei. Die WM ist 12 Minuten alt und mein Sohn fragt "Wann ist das wieder vorbei"?


----------



## BenTigger (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: WM: Papa, wann ist die endlich vorbei?*

Jau,  von mir aus könnte es jetzt auch "Schnipp" machen und alles wäre vorbei.
Ich kann mich wegen dem Gebrülle von nebenan gar nicht auf das Forum hier konzentrieren.:-?


----------



## Stalker2002 (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: WM: Papa, wann ist die endlich vorbei?*



			
				BenTigger schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann mich wegen dem Gebrülle von nebenan gar nicht auf das Forum hier konzentrieren.:-?


Dafür ist es im Forum so ruhig, das man sich eigentlich auf die WM konzentrieren könnte, wenn man diesbezüglich ausreichend pervers veranlagt wäre.:-D 

Was freu ich mich, das wir F1-Wochenende haben. Da muß ich schon mal nicht sooo darunter leiden, das am Sonntag die iranische Manschaft ca. 30 km vor meiner Haustür eine irrwitzige Sicherheitslage provoziert.

MfG
L.


----------



## christian in wien (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: WM: Papa, wann ist die endlich vorbei?*

je schneller die wm vorbei ist umso besser, es geht doch eh nicht um spiele, sondern um profit!


----------



## Heiko (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: WM: Papa, wann ist die endlich vorbei?*



			
				christian in wien schrieb:
			
		

> je schneller die wm vorbei ist umso besser, es geht doch eh nicht um spiele, sondern um profit!


Na, das ist mal wirklich überraschend...


----------



## christian in wien (10 Juni 2006)

*AW: WM: Papa, wann ist die endlich vorbei?*

den leuten wird es aber als spiele verkauft, und das traurige, die mehrheit läßt sich davon täuschen. warum sonst kaufen leute artikel die wm-werbung tragen, weil die spiele besser werden? nein, weil sie glauben es gehört dazu um in zu sein. 

aber egal, möge der bessre gewinnen, ich werd die wm komplett ignorieren.


----------



## Wembley (10 Juni 2006)

*AW: WM: Papa, wann ist die endlich vorbei?*



			
				christian in wien schrieb:
			
		

> den leuten wird es aber als spiele verkauft, und das traurige, die mehrheit läßt sich davon täuschen.


Ähmmm. Frage: Kriegt man dort keine Spiele zu sehen? Da wird ja immerhin Sport auf höchstem Niveau geboten und dieses Merchandising-Zeug drumherum kann man ja ignorieren. Muss ich ja nicht haben. Die Fähigkeit, sich dem zu entziehen, ist ja auch in vielen anderen Bereichen gefragt. Abgesehen davon, dass man mehr oder weniger fast den ganzen Spitzensport links liegen lassen müsste. Es sei denn man steht auf Curling und Tontaubenschießen.

Natürlich gibt es auch im Fußball Auswüchse kommerzieller Art, die auch mir sauer aufstoßen, aber summa summarum halte ich Entwicklungen wie die Hype bei den "Mein Land sucht den Superstar-Sänger"-Sendungen oder gar diesen Container-Geschichten für weit bedenklicher.

Gruß
wembley


----------



## BenTigger (10 Juni 2006)

*AW: WM: Papa, wann ist die endlich vorbei?*

Hier bei uns im Norden (Nördliches Niedersachsen) fahren plötzlich so viele Autos mit Wimpeln über dem Dach rum, die mit Halterungen an den Fenstern befestigt sind. Ist das im restlichen Bundesgebiet auch so?

(Sieht irgendwie affig aus, wenn das alle machen...) :-?


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Juni 2006)

*AW: WM: Papa, wann ist die endlich vorbei?*

Beobachtung: Die meisten deutschen Fahnen in München hängen vor italienischen Resaturants (wohl als Legitimation für die italienische, die größer daneben hängt).


----------



## SEP (10 Juni 2006)

*AW: WM: Papa, wann ist die endlich vorbei?*



			
				BenTigger schrieb:
			
		

> Hier bei uns im Norden (Nördliches Niedersachsen) fahren plötzlich so viele Autos mit Wimpeln über dem Dach rum, die mit Halterungen an den Fenstern befestigt sind. Ist das im restlichen Bundesgebiet auch so?
> 
> (Sieht irgendwie affig aus, wenn das alle machen...) :-?


Rheinland: Ja.

War hier ne Aktion vom Express - zuerst die Taxen, dann viele andere auch.
Blöde nur: Ab ca. 120km/h fliegen die weg ...


----------



## Fifty (10 Juni 2006)

*AW: WM: Papa, wann ist die endlich vorbei?*

Gruß aus Stuttgart....

Ohne Fussball und Fahne geht hier fast nix mehr...
Gestern war ab 15.00 Uhr ganz Stuttgart eine einzige Party..
Und auch in jedem Dorf wurde gestern gefeiert.
Ich finds ok.
Es steckt schon an.

Also ich bin auch am Fußball gucken. 

:-p Karin:-p


----------



## King W. (11 Juni 2006)

*AW: WM: Papa, wann ist die endlich vorbei?*



			
				Fifty schrieb:
			
		

> Gruß aus Stuttgart....
> 
> Ohne Fussball und Fahne geht hier fast nix mehr...
> Gestern war ab 15.00 Uhr ganz Stuttgart eine einzige Party..
> ...


Hier im Ruhrgebiet ist es auch total schlimm. Na gut, wir müssen unsere Fahne nicht verstecken, aber sie muß auch nicht gerade in *jedem* Fenster hängen. 

Was mich allerdings wundert: Auch einige unserer türkischen Mitbürger fahren die deutsche Fahne spazieren, neben ihrer eigenen. 

Gelungene Integration? Das wäre zu schön, um wahr zu sein.


----------



## Fifty (11 Juni 2006)

*AW: WM: Papa, wann ist die endlich vorbei?*

Dachte im Ruhrgebiet wär immer Party.... 
Da sind wir Schwaben doch eigentlich gaaanz hinten dran??schliesslich habt ihr euren Wofgang Petry..oder lieg ich da falsch...ha

Es gibt ja auch nette Türken bei uns.....
Im Fenster hängt bei uns mir keine Fahne....
Aber die Jungs ziehen mit den Fahnen durch die Strassen.
Du bist Deutschland..gibt doch sonst wenig zu lachen.
Aber jeder wie er will.
In 4 Wochen ist alles vorbei, bis dahin fiebern wir mit...

Karin


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Juni 2006)

*AW: WM: Papa, wann ist die endlich vorbei?*



> ...wann ist die endlich vorbei?


Das denkt der Opa in Nachbars Garten sicher auch, der wird nämlich gerade von zwei fünf- und siebenjährigen Philipp-Lahm-Fans beschossen...


----------



## Telekomunikacja (14 Juni 2006)

BenTigger schrieb:
			
		

> Hier bei uns im Norden (Nördliches Niedersachsen) fahren plötzlich so viele Autos mit Wimpeln über dem Dach rum, die mit Halterungen an den Fenstern befestigt sind.


Ben, könnte es sein, dass das bei Euch etwas mit Ebbe und Flut zu tun hat?


----------



## BenTigger (14 Juni 2006)

*AW: WM: Papa, wann ist die endlich vorbei?*

Hmmm meinst du das könnten die Wattkutschen nach Neuwerk gewesen sein, die sich in den Tidenzeiten irrten??
Werde mal darauf achten, ob davor Seepferdchen gespannt sind


----------



## Heiko (14 Juni 2006)

*AW: WM: Papa, wann ist die endlich vorbei?*



			
				BenTigger schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmm meinst du das könnten die Wattkutschen nach Neuwerk gewesen sein, die sich in den Tidenzeiten irrten??
> Werde mal darauf achten, ob davor Seepferdchen gespannt sind


Watt?


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Juni 2006)

*AW: WM: Papa, wann ist die endlich vorbei?*



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> BenTigger schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


w*w.fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/cat/196/display/3868209


----------



## News (14 Juni 2006)

*AW: WM: Papa, wann ist die endlich vorbei?*



			
				BenTigger schrieb:
			
		

> Hier bei uns im Norden (Nördliches Niedersachsen) fahren plötzlich so viele Autos mit Wimpeln über dem Dach rum, die mit Halterungen an den Fenstern befestigt sind. Ist das im restlichen Bundesgebiet auch so?
> 
> (Sieht irgendwie affig aus, wenn das alle machen...) :-?



Da solltest du mich mal in Berlin besuchen kommen :-D  Hier wirkt das eigentlich überraschend sympathisch. Wie der SPIEGEL schon schrieb - sinngemäß: kein Zeichen für Nationalismus, eher die Lizenz zum Feiern.

Es ist laut hier in der Pariser Straße nahe Ku'damm, wegen der vielen Lokale. Gerade kamen hier auch hupende Autos nach dem 1:0 gegen Polen vorbei.  
Aber das passt schon, wenn die Deutschen ordentlich spielen


----------



## BenTigger (15 Juni 2006)

*AW: WM: Papa, wann ist die endlich vorbei?*

@Aka 
Jau genau die, mit dem Leuchtturm Neuwerk im Hintergrund


----------



## Qoppa (16 Juni 2006)

*AW: WM: Papa, wann ist die endlich vorbei?*



> Wie der SPIEGEL schon schrieb - sinngemäß: kein Zeichen für Nationalismus, eher die Lizenz zum Feiern.



ich bin ja sehr dafür, daß jeder Schwarzrotgold-Flaggenträger erst ein Unbedenklichkeitssiegel erwerben muß: gesunder Patriotismus, certified by Spiegel & DFB (- Mitbürger mit Migrationshintergrund erhalten natürlich eine Flagge umsonst!).

So können wir dann *völlig unverkrampft *Weltmeister werden ... :-D


----------



## Adele (19 Juni 2006)

*AW: WM: Papa, wann ist die endlich vorbei?*

Ja genau....  WIR werden Weltmeister. Und allen voran die unzähligen Couchpotatoes, die bierselig und Chips mampfend "Wir werden Weltmeister brüllen", mit jedem vergebenen Tor leiden, natürlich alles besser wissen als die Schiedsrichter.... Ich war mal mit so einem verlobt. Au weia. Aber irgendwie witzig war es auch, denn so lange ein Spiel lief,  brauchte ich den Kerl nebst Kumpanen nur zu füttern und er war glücklich.


----------



## Juri (5 Juli 2006)

*AW: WM: Papa, wann ist die endlich vorbei?*

Kampf um den 3.ten Platz ist keine Fahne mehr wert? Habe auf dem Weg zur Arbeit nur ein Auto mit Fahnen gesehen.


----------



## Adele (5 Juli 2006)

*AW: WM: Papa, wann ist die endlich vorbei?*

Im Raum Siegburg gibt es noch zahlreiche, mit Fähnchen bewehrte Autos. Nur der Jubel ist eben verhallt. Wen wundert´ s, kommt doch der Fall zurück in den rauen Alltag nebst Steuererhöhung und der geschickt mitten im WM-Freudentaumel beschlossenen Erhöhung der Krankenkassenbeiträge schneller als erwartet.


----------



## Fifty (5 Juli 2006)

*AW: WM: Papa, wann ist die endlich vorbei?*

Bei uns uns im Raum Stuttgart....

wehen noch viele Fähn´chen. Und meins bleibt bis zum Endspiel.
Wir hatten tolle, nervenaufreibende  Fußballabende ( kommen ja noch 3 ) viel Spass und eine tolle Fußball -Mannschaft.Hätte es dem Klinsi sooo gegönnt.
Und noch ein paar Tage länger Feude und Party wär auch schön gewesen.

Wir werden nicht Weltmeister, aber bei aller Trauer: es war eine super Leistung

Schönen Fußballabend
Karin


----------

